# What is this sponge ? ;)



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Let's play to see who know what is this ?

few people disqualified to play (Yen, Chrisp and Bartek)


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mega Mantis ootheca? Hmmmm.... looks too different I think.


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

you almost win !!! It's an ooth !


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

Taumantis ooth?


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

nice try


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's not some cool I introduced species like toxodera, right? I've been hoping that those come here forever.


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

That's you who broke my heart by brought up this painful topic !!!? I'll take my revenge !!!  

By the way... unfortunatly... you are wrong


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 2, 2012)

Odontomantis or uh idk


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

Plistospilota have been known lay green ooths, but I don't think we culture them.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 2, 2012)

here are my guesses

Tropidomantis

Euchomenella sp.

Harpagomantis tricolor


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2012)

If I remember correctly Hierodula sp. lay green ooths but they don't stay green.


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 is disqualified (for all future play!) for aggravated cheating and will be punished by 50 whiplash

his answers considered null and void


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh No! lol

I edited with my actually guesses


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

I forgive you but I'm sorry I can't cancel the 50 whiplash... after I get it out... I have to use it or I'll be sad all the day lol

By the way, no good answer (now)


----------



## gripen (Aug 2, 2012)

Prohierodula picta.


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't even know this species Gripen... But now I know it thank to google image  

So you are far


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 2, 2012)

Plistospilota

Cilnia humeralis

Taumantis

My guesses


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

nice try but.... no !

I'm beginning to think that I have to open it to see what there is inside and perhaps that's help to know which species it is... :whistling:


----------



## Drumkitchen (Aug 2, 2012)

Prohierodula ornatipennis


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 2, 2012)

Drumkitchen said:


> Prohierodula ornatipennis


Wow, that is a good guess!


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Google is not always your friend neither http://www.mantisonline.de


----------



## SilentDeviL (Aug 2, 2012)

My guess is Prohierodula ornatipennis ~~~!!!


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

already proposed... but no


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ambivia undata?


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

:no:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hierodula cf. tenuis

Tisma pauliani

Prohierodula viridimarginata

Plistospilota maxima

Plistospilota validissima

Tisma acutipennis

Hierodula quinquepatellata

Parhierodula ansusana

Taumantis cephalotes

Taumantis globiceps

Cilnia chopardi

MY NEW GUESSES


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Are you going to put all 2000 species of mantids ? lol

no

no

no

no

no

no

no

no

no

no

no

Now you got me pissed and I decided to torn apart the ooth to see what there is inside


----------



## gripen (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> Are you going to put all 2000 species of mantids ? lol
> 
> no
> 
> ...


Empusidea?


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Mantodea


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm too kind...

Hymenopodidae


----------



## frogparty (Aug 2, 2012)

ooooooh.....my favorite


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

Are those alive mantids in it? Who tore apart the ooth?

Can we play question game? Is it a species that we commonly keep in the hobby?


----------



## frogparty (Aug 2, 2012)

ceratomantis?


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

I just torn it because of brancsikia339 !!!

so to answer your question... seems not alive :'( and not commonly keep in the hobby...


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Wrong Frogparty !!!

so it's not your favorite :'(


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

it's a hestiasula species

fisherman_brazil had some once


----------



## frogparty (Aug 2, 2012)

so I guessed the wrong boxer!!! either way, theyre rad


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

We have a winner  

Agent A


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> We have a winner
> 
> Agent A


yay!!! wat do i win?


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

That is an ugly mantis. Cute too though, in a way.


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> yay!!! wat do i win?


My appreciation or if you're a real fan one wick of my own hair lol


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> That is an ugly mantis. Cute too though, in a way.


I'll never forgive you that !!! lol


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> My appreciation or if you're a real fan one wick of my own hair lol


well judging by your avatar i dont think u have much hair to spare :lol: 

so do u breed this hestiasula??


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 2, 2012)

Where'd u get it


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> well judging by your avatar i dont think u have much hair to spare :lol:
> 
> so do u breed this hestiasula??


I was going to give you $1000 adding to my hair but you just insult me and now I'm totally sad  (I have hair behing the headlamp B....) lol

by the way... it's from Malaysia


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> I was going to give you $1000 adding to my hair but you just insult me and now I'm totally sad  (I have hair behing the headlamp B....) lol
> 
> by the way... it's from Malaysia


$1000 from malaysia?? how could i use it here? :tt2:


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

my hair are more valuable  

And I decided to give this money to the first person I'll meet in the street to punish you


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> my hair are more valuable
> 
> And I decided to give this money to the first person I'll meet in the street to punish you


u can punish me


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> u can punish me


I'm stealing all of your lady gaga records


----------



## frogparty (Aug 2, 2012)

thats a punishment for both of you. that "lady" is the weirdest dude since Prince or RuPaul


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

frogparty said:


> thats a punishment for both of you. that "lady" is the weirdest dude since Prince or RuPaul


u r just jealous of her :shifty:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> u r just jealous of her :shifty:


Im kinda scared of her


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> u r just jealous of her :shifty:


+1 lol



ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Im kinda scared of her


Haha lol


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> I just torn it because of brancsikia339 !!!
> 
> so to answer your question... seems not alive :'( and not commonly keep in the hobby...


i never told u to rip it apart!!!!!! I just guessed some species. U didn't have to do that. I didn't ask you to :angry:


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Im kinda scared of her


Good

Cause when we get married and have kids and I mutate them with a mantis-ray we will take over the world :tt2:


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Who's that ??? Ho please !!! Lady Baba is just a pale copy of Madonna and Madonna don't even sing right...  (and now the third world war is beginning... :devil: )

I consider you (brancsikia339) are 150% responsable by the destruction of my lovely ooth !!! :tooth: 

I love these smileys !!!


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

i'll take the destroyed ooth


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> ShieldMantid1997 is disqualified (for all future play!) for aggravated cheating and will be punished by 50 whiplash
> 
> I WANNA BE THE ONE TO WOOP HIM!
> 
> his answers considered null and void





melano said:


> Are you going to put all 2000 species of mantids ? lol
> 
> no
> 
> ...


HAHA, u now in deep doo doo for saying he has little hair!


----------



## Danny. (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> i'll take the destroyed ooth


I'll take the mantis


----------



## frogparty (Aug 2, 2012)

agent A said:


> u r just jealous of her :shifty:


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

frogparty said:


>


 :rockon:


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> That is an ugly mantis. Cute too though, in a way.


What! Are you kidding!........that is a gorgeous mantis! Well the front legs are the main thing actually.


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## happy1892 (Aug 2, 2012)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Thank you  

I'm seriously thinking to make a necklace with them :stuart:


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

Those r huge lol

R they fertile? I wanna buy some from u


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

depending if Lady Gaga is awesome or not  lol (NO that's not a blackmail ? hum !)


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm seriously thinking to make a necklace with them :stuart:


Dang! Did she do that?


----------



## agent A (Aug 2, 2012)

Can't I just buy or trade an ooth from u and leave the gaga business out of it??


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol I'm just joking.. I'm in the mood tonight  

right now everything is reserved and I have to see if they are fertile of course (female mated of course)... so still few weeks to wait.. and even if the ooth is huge there is very few larvae...


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 2, 2012)

melano said:


> Lol I'm just joking.. I'm in the mood tonight
> 
> right now everything is reserved and I have to see if they are fertile of course (female mated of course)... so still few weeks to wait.. and even if the ooth is huge there is very few larvae...


Nymph is right. Do not know about larva. I am guessing larva is for insects that go through a full cycle.


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

So that's my first error in english ? So I can be proud  

I'm very bad in english (like lot of french people)... I hope no french people comes to say the opposite

By the way I forget to answer you... she makes 2 of them


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd love to see that ooth being laid. It's bigger than she is!


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

that's crazy !

some friends tought it was fake ooths...


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 2, 2012)

How many hatch from these? Over 9000?


----------



## gripen (Aug 2, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> How many hatch from these? Over 9000?


20 ish


----------



## melano (Aug 2, 2012)

around 20 yes

what means "ish" ?


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 3, 2012)

melano said:


> around 20 yes
> 
> what means "ish" ?


It means "in the range of" or "having the approximate quantity of" it's a slang suffix.  

How big are these nymphs if only 20 fit in that?


----------



## melano (Aug 3, 2012)

very small but still capable to eat D. melanogaster ! the foam is almost empty as you can see on the ooth I torn...

thank you for "ish"


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 3, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> How many hatch from these? Over 9000?


THIS IS SPARRRRTAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 3, 2012)

melano said:


>


awwwwwwwwwww..... :wub:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 3, 2012)

they must have an impressive threat pose, with those arm patterns...


----------



## Precarious (Aug 5, 2012)

melano said:


> Let's play to see who know what is this ?
> 
> few people disqualified to play (Yen, Chrisp and Bartek)


What a load of bull! This is obviously a green fortune cookie! :angry: 






... but I'll take one anyway.


----------



## agent A (Aug 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> ... but I'll take one anyway.


good luck with that

i guessed it right and all i got was a wad of hair and a fake 1000 dollar bill


----------



## Precarious (Aug 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> good luck with that
> 
> i guessed it right and all i got was a wad of hair and a fake 1000 dollar bill


That's weird. No sooner did I post that comment when my doorbell rang. It was a package delivered by a NY courier service and guess what was inside?!?!

Melano has been overly generous to me. He must not like you. Do you smell funny or something?

Every week he sends me at least one or two ooths of rare species from Malaysia for free. He doesn't even want me to pay shipping. I told him to stop but they just keep coming.

I feel victimized by his generosity.


----------



## agent A (Aug 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> That's weird. No sooner did I post that comment when my doorbell rang. It was a package delivered by a NY courier service and guess what was inside?!?!
> 
> Melano has been overly generous to me. He must not like you. Do you smell funny or something?
> 
> ...


if u dont want them i will take them...


----------



## Precarious (Aug 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> if u dont want them i will take them...


I've been using them for fishing bait. They work pretty good so I'll hold onto them.


----------



## agent A (Aug 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I've been using them for fishing bait. They work pretty good so I'll hold onto them.


oh come on!!  

please!! don't make me come over there!!


----------



## melano (Aug 5, 2012)

Precarious said:


> That's weird. No sooner did I post that comment when my doorbell rang. It was a package delivered by a NY courier service and guess what was inside?!?!
> 
> Melano has been overly generous to me. He must not like you. Do you smell funny or something?
> 
> ...


 :clap:


----------



## Precarious (Aug 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> oh come on!!
> 
> please!! don't make me come over there!!


OK, I was just kidding. They're terrible fishing bait because they float. But I have so many I've been using them instead of Styrofoam packing peanuts.

I hope people aren't just throwing out my packing materials. :blink: 

Whatever... Melano will send more.


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2012)

Precarious said:


> OK, I was just kidding. They're terrible fishing bait because they float. But I have so many I've been using them instead of Styrofoam packing peanuts.
> 
> I hope people aren't just throwing out my packing materials. :blink:
> 
> Whatever... Melano will send more.


can u send me a box with stuff and use them as packing peanuts??


----------



## Precarious (Aug 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> can u send me a box with stuff and use them as packing peanuts??


I would have but you didn't buy anything.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 6, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I would have but you didn't buy anything.


LOL


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I would have but you didn't buy anything.


i eventually will buy more stuff from u

or we could do a trade or something...


----------



## melano (Aug 8, 2012)

How can you taint my lovely topic ??? That's a shame !!! I just asked moderators to banish Precarious &amp; Agent A !!! :devil: 

By the way... a little last picture :






ps: tonight I eat *squids and octopus* , listening my lovely and best singer in the world *Justin BIEBER *


----------



## agent A (Aug 8, 2012)

melano said:


> How can you taint my lovely topic ??? That's a shame !!! I just asked moderators to banish Precarious &amp; Agent A !!! :devil:
> 
> By the way... a little last picture :
> 
> ...


well since precarious knows where u live, if we get banished, we will team up and go to your house and have a little chat (i'll bring my baseball bat too) :tt2:


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 8, 2012)

melano said:


> How can you taint my lovely topic ??? That's a shame !!! I just asked moderators to banish Precarious &amp; Agent A !!! :devil:
> 
> By the way... a little last picture :
> 
> ...


So ugly. What is the reason for the wide upper arms? Is it better for catching prey?


----------



## twolfe (Aug 8, 2012)

Very cool species! I hope you have success with them.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> So ugly. What is the reason for the wide upper arms? Is it better for catching prey?


They "box" with their arms, moving them in circles. It is part of their threat pose and to comunicate. The orange and black wide arms make it look bigger and scarier.


----------



## happy1892 (Aug 8, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> So ugly. What is the reason for the wide upper arms? Is it better for catching prey?


Seems like mostly to comunicate to each other and threat poses. You are joking that it is ugly right?


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

If you still think it's ugly, look at the photo on the top of the last page.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 8, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> Seems like mostly to comunicate to each other and threat poses. You are joking that it is ugly right?


It really does creep me out. I love all the mantises I've seen before, except for this type.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 8, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> If you still think it's ugly, look at the photo on the top of the last page.


I can tolerate it only as long as the inside of its arms are hidden.


----------



## melano (Aug 8, 2012)

where is my whip ?!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

Ps. Mime454 your avatar looks like a cryptid battle. Lizard man vs. owlman.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

The head is cute.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 8, 2012)

melano said:


> How can you taint my lovely topic ??? That's a shame !!! I just asked moderators to banish Precarious &amp; Agent A !!! :devil:
> 
> ps: tonight I eat *squids and octopus* , listening my lovely and best singer in the world *Justin BIEBER *


----------



## melano (Aug 8, 2012)

Precarious said:


>


Yes I'm still a teenager !!!!!!! you seem so jealous !!!!!

younger (at least in my head  ) than Agent A !

I was disapointed to discover that you generate your splendid stupid images from http://memegenerator.net/

I was so sure you was spending hours to make them on photoshop :'(

by the way I have a good and a bad news for you Precarious... :santa: 

so time to go to sleep for me now... see you tomorrow...


----------



## Precarious (Aug 8, 2012)

melano said:


> Yes I'm still a teenager !!!!!!! you seem so jealous !!!!!
> 
> younger (at least in my head  ) than Agent A !
> 
> ...


Actually, I use Google image search. I found that one searching "bieber octopus".  

Oooh! I'm going to run downstairs and look under my Christmas tree first thing in the morning!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not even a teenager yet.


----------



## agent A (Aug 8, 2012)

melano said:


> Yes I'm still a teenager !!!!!!! you seem so jealous !!!!!
> 
> younger (at least in my head  ) than Agent A !


YOU WANNA TAKE THIS OUTSIDE??? :tt2: 

just wait till the mother monster takes over the world!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> YOU WANNA TAKE THIS OUTSIDE??? :tt2:
> 
> just wait till the mother monster takes over the world!!


Score one for GaGa!


----------

